# Lorus & Pulsar Movts



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now then.....does anybody know if the 70's lorus or pulsar were owned by seiko then? and if so, what quartz movts did they use?were any of them 7548 or 7546?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I posted photos of a couple of 80s lorus movements in the movements thread, one of them looks almost exactly the same as the movement in a 2008 Seiko watch!...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

According to one history of Pulsar watches, Pulsar was launched by Hamilton in 1972, but has been marketed by Seiko since 1979. Don't know about the movements.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

according to this blurb on Lorus history, Lorus began in 1982 by Seiko

1982

1982 - Lorus watches are manufactured by the world-famous Seiko Watch Corporation. The Lorus brand was introduced in Europe in 1982, and Lorus timepieces are now available practically worldwide. Lorus watches are famous for offering high style combined with high

Never heard of Lorus or Pulsar installed with the Seiko calibers 7548 or 7546 which were introduced early 1980s as in the 7548 quartz diver models. These were rather higher end movements, not the regular quartz movements (ie the 7548s had an antimagnetic battery cover). From memory, Lorus/Pulsar movements started with the letter V ( I could be mistaken).


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mr T2,

They wouldn't use 7548 or 7546 as they're MUCH better than the standard lorus or pulsar movements, which usually have much lower jewel rating, some are zero jewels


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmmm, i was hoping that they did use the 7548 movement too, i have an old 7548 powered divers watch with a dead module 

oh well, back into the parts box with it :yes:

john


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

John,

Get yaself a 7546 dress watch and get her serviced!

They're bloody GREAT watches!

Still got that BRIGHT lume dial I sent you years ago?

Regs

Bry


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> John,
> 
> Get yaself a 7546 dress watch and get her serviced!
> 
> ...


Hey up Bry

Yup, i still have it (i wear it most of the time actually







)










a real crappy lume shot (i'll have to go on a photographic course :blush: )










i'm not too struck on dress watches bry (though i do have more than a few :blink: )

regards, john


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

That was when I was beginning to relume 6309s, she glowed like crazy!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Beat dat! :clap:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Christ on a bike!!!

Bry, that has a look of blackpool illuminations :clap: :clap:

a fantastic job B) B)

john


----------

